
Gas stoves may routinely generate unsafe levels of indoor air pollution - Wowfunhappy
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2020/5/7/21247602/gas-stove-cooking-indoor-air-pollution-health-risks
======
86753092
But it's against building code for me to install a nice Chinese 900cfm exhaust
fan in my American kitchen. We're capped at 400cfm.

But I did install an ERV to give my condo fresh air and lower PM2.5 and keep
co2 under 700ppm

Edit: I would install an electric/induction oven/range but I can't. Then I'm
violating the electrical code for the power for the square footage of my unit
because I have a 60 amp EV car charging circuit.

------
fred_is_fred
Does anyone know what percentage of gas stoves have pilot lights? In the US at
least I believe anything from the last 10 years will have electric start and
the number might be more like the last 30 years.

